# Nice place in Michigan



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

We looked at this house and I loved it, but hubby wanted something less grand..more 'cottagey', which we found.

It's in short sale and has been on the market for quite a while, with the price still falling, I think they would take a seriously low offer.

House is gorgeous.

http://www.reinhartrealtors.com/search/property_details.asp?id=1049826&ds=JACKSONCOUNTY

It is 4 miles south of 22,000 acres of state land for fishing/hunting. And a great location for horse peeps, miles and miles of equestrian trails through the state land and 2 horsemen's campgrounds just up the road.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

That is really a nice staircase.


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

oh my goodness, that is beautiful. It is about 15-20 miles to far for me, but wow, can we just move it a few miles east?


----------

